# Install 10.5 sur G4 Tournesol avec clé USB



## cjmania (28 Septembre 2011)

bonjour à tous

je possède un G4 17" tournesol 1 GHz avec 1Ghz de Ram qui tourne sous 10,3

Je souhaiterai installer Léopard donc j'ai essayé de booter sur un clé, car mon lecteur est capricieux, mais impossible à installer !?

j'ai tenté dans préférence système => démarrage => clé usb install Mac OS 10,5 => redémarrage. marche pas 
j'ai tenté la sélection au démarrage =>  OPTION => impossible de sélectionner la clé car pas visible
j'ai tenté de lancé l'install directement depuis la clé => redémarrer => et retour à la case départ.

J'ai loupé quelque chose mais quoi !?
petite info j'ai aussi un Mac intel Alu sous snow Léopard si cela peut me servir

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## christophe2312boulot (28 Septembre 2011)

le démarrage usb en général c est pour intel

oui peut servir en mode target pour une install de leo sur le PPC


----------



## cjmania (28 Septembre 2011)

christophe2312boulot a dit:


> le démarrage usb en général c est pour intel
> 
> oui peut servir en mode target pour une install de leo sur le PPC



Et bien deux problemes: mon Mac intel tourne sous snow Leopard et pas sous Leopard
De plus je ne connais pas le mode TARGET !

d'autres pistes ?


----------



## daffyb (28 Septembre 2011)

cjmania a dit:


> Et bien deux problemes: mon Mac intel tourne sous snow Leopard et pas sous Leopard
> De plus je ne connais pas le mode TARGET !
> 
> d'autres pistes ?



Un PPC ne bootera *JAMAIS *en USB.
le mode target, tu demandes à Google (ou au forum via la fonction recherche) et tu connaîtras


----------



## cjmania (28 Septembre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Un PPC ne bootera *JAMAIS *en USB.
> le mode target, tu demandes à Google (ou au forum via la fonction recherche) et tu connaîtras



j'ai pourtant précisé que l'Imac alu tourne avec SNL et je pense bien avoir lu GRACE  à LA fonction RECHERCHE qu'il ne pouvait tourner sur un G4 !?
Donc mon probleme reste entier
A moins que quelqu'un arrive à me donner une solution pour installer *Leopard* sur mon G4 au lecteur capricieux 
A Savoir que je dispose
d'une clé USB Mac os 10,5 install DVD
un G4 17" tournesol 1 GHz avec 1Ghz de Ram qui tourne sous 10,3
un Mac intel Alu sous *snow Léopard*

Je pense que c'est plus claire là ?


----------



## christophe2312boulot (28 Septembre 2011)

dernière piste 
a la place d une image disque (provenant peut être du P2P ?)sur une cle
acheter le dvd d install de léopard


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2011)

cjmania a dit:


> j'ai pourtant précisé que l'Imac alu tourne avec SNL et je pense bien avoir lu GRACE  à LA fonction RECHERCHE qu'il ne pouvait tourner sur un G4 !?
> Donc mon probleme reste entier
> A moins que quelqu'un arrive à me donner une solution pour installer *Leopard* sur mon G4 au lecteur capricieux
> A Savoir que je dispose
> ...



ai lieu de t'énerver, accepte le fait qu'un Tournesol, powerpc, donc pas intel, ne pourra pas booter sur une clé usb, c'est aussi simple que ça. Seuls les machines Intel le peuvent

donc, à moins de trouver une clé firewire, il ne faut pas compter là dessus

donc, reste le mode "disque cible" comme préconisé plus haut ! Cela a pour effet de monter ton tournesol comme un disque du externe, sur ton mac Intel

et de là, tu fais l'install

autre question ?


----------



## CBi (28 Septembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas trop familier avec ce que tu appelles "une clé USB  Mac os 10.5 install DVD". En particulier si c'est une clé qui a été fournie avec un autre Mac, et pas le clone du DVD 10.5 du commerce, tu oublies : Mac OS X fourni avec une machine est bridé pour ne s'installer que sur ce type de machine, depuis près de 5 ans.

A supposer donc que tu aies sur une clé USB une copie de Mac os 10.5 valable, la façon dont je procéderais est =
   - partitionner le DD de ton Mac en 2 parties.
   - faire une copie de la clé USB sur la seconde des 2 partitions avec Carbon Copy Cloner.
   - démarrer le Mac sur cette deuxième partition et à partir de là, installer Mac os 10.5 sur la première partition.
   - supprimer la deuxième partition


----------



## cjmania (28 Septembre 2011)

Pas de soucis, je suis calme,
je viens d'avoir, grace à vous deux, des éléments de réponses.
Au sujet de la clé c'est image disque osx 10,5 retail de mon frère que je n'ai plus à disposition, ne pouvant comme vous l'avez précisé utiliser ceux de l'Imac Alu.

Petite question: si la clé est sur l'Imac alu en mode Target cela peut il fonctionner ou je dis des bétises ?
Si non il me restera plus qu'a redemander à mon frère le dvd 10,5 retail
Merci encore


----------



## christophe2312boulot (28 Septembre 2011)

Normalement cela fonctionnera


----------



## Onmac (28 Septembre 2011)

Ça ne devrai pas posé de souci, j'ai déjà installé Tiger sur un G3 en Target sur mon MacBook Pro Intel Core 2 Duo. 
Au première démarrage du G3, il tournait sans souci, ça devrai être pareil pour ton cas. 

@CBi: Si tu démarre sur un disque partionné en deux, je ne pense pas que tu puisses modifié/supprimé une partition à partir de ce même disque.

Si tu as un disque interne avec par exemple Mac HD et Sauv. Tu ne pourra pas supprimer Sauv si tu démarres sur Mac HD. Il faut le faire à partir d'un CD d'install (ou clé USB pour intel ) 
De plus, si tu modifies la partition, il va surement effacer tout le disque.

Peut-être que je me trompe mais à mon expérience, je n'ai jamais réussi...


----------



## cjmania (7 Octobre 2011)

Je reviens vers vous car le disque du Mac intel core 2 duo ne se montre pas sur le bureau du Ga en mode Target, pourtant le cable FW 6/6 est neuf !? et le Mac alu affiche bien le logo FW clignotant.
comment peut on vérifier le bon fonctionnement des ports Fire-Wire ?
Ou pensez vous que le probleme vient d'ailleurs ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## CBi (7 Octobre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> @CBi: Si tu démarre sur un disque partionné en deux, je ne pense pas que tu puisses modifié/supprimé une partition à partir de ce même disque.



Avec Tiger, non, mais avec Léopard si.


----------



## cjmania (11 Octobre 2011)

Bon toujours pas de bonnes nouvelles car impossible pour le moment de faire monter le HD du Imac ALU en target sur je G4.
J'ai réinitialisé la RAM pour voir si cela pouvait venir de là mais toujours aucuns résultats.
Je me demande si cela est possible avec Panthère ?
ou comment peut on vérifier le bon fonctionnement des ports Fire-Wire ?
Qu'en pensez vous?
Merci


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2011)

C'est l'inverse qu'il faut faire :
démarrer le G4 en mode target
démarrer l'Intel (avec la clé Usb insérée) avec "alt" pour booter sur la clé.
Installer Léo sur le disque dur du G4 qui doit apparaître comme choix de destination de l'installation.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> C'est l'inverse qu'il faut faire :
> démarrer le G4 en mode target
> démarrer l'Intel (avec la clé Usb insérée) avec "alt" pour booter sur la clé.
> Installer Léo sur le disque dur du G4 qui doit apparaître comme choix de destination de l'installation.



Ca, ça ne marchera pas puisque tu vas installer un système Intel sur un PPC


----------



## CBi (12 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Ca, ça ne marchera pas puisque tu vas installer un système Intel sur un PPC



Ça vaut peut-être le coup d'essayer = il faut formatter le disque dur du G4 au préalable avec Utilitaire de Disque en choisissant la carte de partition Apple pour en faire un volume bootable sur PPC, puis installer Mac OS X.
En tous cas dans le sens inverse = installation sur un Macintel à partir d'un PPC, ça marche. J'ai testé.


----------



## wilhjelm76 (11 Décembre 2011)

J'ai grosso modo le même souci, à savoir que je désire installer Leopard sur mon G4 tournesol, mais j'ai les soucis suivants :
- je n'ai pas de DVD original, et en acheter un sur le net coûte horriblement cher : difficile d'en acheter officiellement d'autant plus qu'Apple n'en fournit plus...
- j'ai des CD de restauration de mon macbook, j'ai essayé par acquis de conscience, mais bon avec le succès que vous devinez
- j'ai récupéré une image disque (oui téléchargement pas bien toussa, si vous avez une solution légale et efficace je suis preneur), que j'ai restauré sur une clé usb, ça marche pas, j'ai appris ici pourquoi.
- de dépit je la grave sur un DVD double couche (trop gros pour un DVD normal), tout baigne, j'ai mon DVD bootable (qui fonctionne, je l'ai testé sur mon macbook), mais paf ! il n'est pas lu par mon tournesol -_-'  (marque verbatim si ça peut aider, la seule et unique marque que j'ai pu trouver à la FNAC d'ailleurs).
- je dispose d'un disque firewire sur lequel je pourrais faire une partition bootable Leopard, mais je n'ai pas envie de le partitionner (il me sert de disque de sauvegarde time machine) et surtout, je n'ai pas le bon câble pour le connecter sur le tournesol ><
je vais essayer de trouver un câble qui me permette de les connecter ensemble...

mis à part le fait que j'ai l'impression d'être maudit, et que là ça m'énerve, qu'est-ce que je peux faire ? à part acheter un câble firewire qui me permettrait de connecter mon disque dur (que je me raisonnerai à partitionner) au tournesol, mais là je pète un câble...


----------



## cjmania (12 Décembre 2011)

le plus simple est d"acheter le cable WF à 4 sous sur la bay 
&#63743;+


----------



## daffyb (12 Décembre 2011)

Il te faut surtout une version compatible pour PowerPC !


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2011)

Tous les graveurs slot-in que j'ai eu entre les mains peuvent être utilisés comme lecteur en mode target.
testé avec un MB :
Insertion du dvd dans le MB, extinction du MB
liaison des deux ordis avec un câble FW
démarrage du MB avec la touche "t" enfoncée
démarrage du Tournesol avec "alt" : il devrait proposer le Dvd comme volume de boot
installation de Leo sur le Tournesol


----------



## Onmac (12 Décembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr mais il me semble que les DVD double couche ne soit pas lu par des lecteurs d'origine de G4 (en tout cas pas sur mon PowerMac 400Mhz) 
Ou tu achètes un petit disque dur en FireWire 400 que tu utilisera pas la suite pour tes sauvegardes de G4 ?


----------



## wilhjelm76 (12 Décembre 2011)

En effet les DVD double couche ne sont pas lus, enfin les DVD vierges gravés par des particuliers, parce que les DVD du commerce (l'immense majorité des DVD vidéo notamment) sont lus par mon G4...et je présume que le DVD originel d'installation de Leopard est également lu, or c'est nécessairement un double couche...

Bref tout ça pour dire que j'ai essayé la technique de démarrer un MacBook (un macbookpro en l'espèce) en mode target pour utiliser son lecteur DVD depuis le tournesol, et ça marche 

Il faut juste ne pas avoir perdu son câble FireWire 400-800, parce que sinon on a l'air trèèès con à vouloir faire entrer une fiche 800 dans une prise 400 

Mais bon, Leopard est en cours d'installation, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix . (pour tout le reste il y a eurocard mastercard ^^)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils, je me suis endormi moins con hier soir, et ce soir je m'endormirai avec Leopard sur mon tournesol


----------



## esv^^ (16 Décembre 2011)

autre question: le tournesol tiendra t-il le coup?Peut il supporter leopard alors qu'a l'initial,il était sur jaguar?


----------



## cherryblue (17 Décembre 2011)

tu peux installer léopard sans soucis sur les Tournesol > 800 Mhz (donc pas les tout premiers, mais ceux sortis en 2003, qui ont l'USB 2 en plus il me semble
On a 3 tournesols 17 pouces au bureau dont 1 800Mhz sous panther, 1 tournesol 1Ghz sous Léopard et 1 tournesol 1,25Ghz sous Léopard également


----------



## harlock59 (28 Décembre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Un PPC ne bootera *JAMAIS *en USB.
> le mode target, tu demandes à Google (ou au forum via la fonction recherche) et tu connaîtras



https://sites.google.com/site/shawn...le-powerpcs-from-a-usb-drive-in-open-firmware


----------



## Invité (28 Décembre 2011)

harlock59 a dit:


> https://sites.google.com/site/shawn...le-powerpcs-from-a-usb-drive-in-open-firmware



Je viens d'essayer (un peu galère le clavier qwerty) mais pour le boot ça ne fonctionne pas. Can't open partition etc 
Dommage !


----------



## harlock59 (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

ta clé usb est formatée en quel format de fichiers ? NTFS ? fat32 ? hfs+ ?

je vais essayer de mon côté, j'ai aussi un imac g4 tournesol et je dois aussi réinstaller mon léopard. j'ai perdu le dvd d'origine et j'ai téléchargé en p2p le dvd et je l'ai gravé mais mon imac ne l'a pas accepté.

je l'avais gravé sur un double couche depuis un pc avec transmac.


----------



## forceobskur (30 Décembre 2011)

Perso je n'ai jamais réussi à booter depuis une clé usb avec mon tournesol 17" 1Ghz qui tourne sous Léopard (10.5.8) sans soucis


----------



## cjmania (30 Décembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer mais pour le boot ça ne fonctionne pas. Can't open partition etc
> Dommage !


Idem 
je pense que la méthode fonctionne,  peut etre le format de la clé qui est en cause ? ......


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2011)

Moi, c'est là que je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre :
  0 > boot usb1/*disk@1:2,\yaboot*Chez moi c'est usb0 au lieu de usb1, mais c'est "/*disk@1:2,*\yaboot" qui me chagrine. Et je ne sais pas quoi essayer disk@0 au lieu de disk@1 et pourquoi :2 ?

Bref, le gars ne documente pas beaucoup sa manip !


----------



## Onmac (31 Décembre 2011)

Le "0" veut dire non-activé et le "1" activé pour le PB de l'USB.
Il me semble que c'est ça en tout cas. Pour le PB du boot, je ne sais pas


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Le "0" veut dire non-activé et le "1" activé pour le PB de l'USB.
> Il me semble que c'est ça en tout cas. Pour le PB du boot, je ne sais pas



Là le 0 et le 1 doivent plus correspondre aux ports utilisés, je pense.
De toutes façons je testerais un peu plus avant l'année prochaine !


----------



## cjmania (1 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Là le 0 et le 1 doivent plus correspondre aux ports utilisés, je pense.
> De toutes façons je testerais un peu plus avant l'année prochaine !



exact
Dans mon cas :
*usb0/disk@1:s3,\yaboot*

Astuce aller dans information systeme et regarder sous quel nom la clé est identifier; Dans mon cas:
*disk1s3*

j'arrive à booter sur celle ci mais malheureusement j'arrive sur le panneau Interdiction 
peu etre un probleme d'image disk.
je vais refaire un image te vous tien au jus


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2012)

cjmania a dit:


> exact
> Dans mon cas :
> *usb0/disk@1:s3,\yaboot*
> 
> ...



Ah ?
Moi j'ai fait une restauration du Dvd sur la clé, j'ai pas mis une image (on ne peut pas démarrer sur une image, non ?)


----------



## cjmania (2 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ah ?
> Moi j'ai fait une , j'ai pas mis une image (on ne peut pas démarrer sur une image, non ?)


Pardon, oui une restauration du Dvd sur la clé.


----------



## forceobskur (2 Janvier 2012)

Je suis tout nouveau sur Apple, mais cela fait des années que j'ai craqué pour le design unique du tournesol, j'ai pu en acheté 2 un 17" et un 15"... que du bonheur 
Pour ma part, j'ai installé (sur les 2) mac os X Léopard mis en place sur un disque dur externe en firewire, faut rester appuyer sur alt au démarrage et choisir le disque externe...ça roule tout seul. J'ai du supprimer la partition du disque dur interne et formater en Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


----------



## harlock59 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

je pense que l'on doit formater la clé au format APT ou GPT pour qu'elle boote.

j'ai acheté une licence de MacDrive sur pc.
par contre je ne peux pas donner le serial car il n'est valable que pour 1 PC.

ensuite il faut monter l'iamge (.dmg ou .iso) et copier les fichiers contenus dans l'image sur la clé.

avec transmac pour dmg et pour l'iso daemon tools ou magic iso

(tout ceci lorsque c'est effectué à partir d'un pc)


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2012)

harlock59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je pense que l'on doit formater la clé au format APT ou GPT pour qu'elle boote.
> 
> ...




Je ne vois pas trop le rapport ! 
L'open firmware c'est Mac only
Et les personnes qui en causaient avaient un dvd valide, pas un .dmg ou un .iso
(je ne juge pas, ok !)


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport !
> L'open firmware c'est Mac only
> Et les personnes qui en causaient avaient un dvd valide, pas un .dmg ou un .iso
> (je ne juge pas, ok !)



ouais, mais pour faire une restauration du DVD sur un clef, il faut passer par une image nan ?


----------



## Levx (4 Janvier 2012)

C'est une legende que je n'ai lu que sur les Forum Mac francais comme quoi les PPC ne demarrent pas sur de l'usb

J'ai mis le nez dans un mac pour la premiere fois hier, et j'ai sauver le PPC mac mini 1.42 ghz (early edition) d'un pote en y installant la 10.5 depuis une clée USB.

Rien de compliqué a realiser, juste un peu de patience.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

Le tout avec uniquement un PC de fonctionnel et une clée usb de 8go.

Pas de Firewire, pas de deuxieme Mac, pas de lecteur CD fonctionnel sur le PPC.

J'ai mis une demi journée pour y arriver.


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> ouais, mais pour faire une restauration du DVD sur un clef, il faut passer par une image nan ?



Ben nan 

Il suffit du dvd et d'utilitaire de disque.
Je l'ai fait pour tester la manip. Source le dvd et cible la clé (sur mon Mini en 10.6)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Levx a dit:


> C'est une legende que je n'ai lu que sur les Forum Mac francais comme quoi les PPC ne demarrent pas sur de l'usb
> 
> J'ai mis le nez dans un mac pour la premiere fois hier, et j'ai sauver le PPC mac mini 1.42 ghz (early edition) d'un pote en y installant la 10.5 depuis une clée USB.
> 
> ...



Tu veux pas détailler un peu ?


----------



## Levx (4 Janvier 2012)

Deja, recupération de quelques logiciels bien utilile, 2 a vrai dire :
UltraIso et Transmac

Création d'un .iso du DVD de sa version retail de Leopard 10.5 avec UltraIso

Formatage de la clée USB avec Transmac en HFS+

Restauration de l'Iso sur la clée USB, toujours avec Transmac (c'est egalement possible de la faire avec UltraIso)

Tout est pret.

Brancher le clée USB

Passage en mode OpenFirmware sur le MAC

Quelques lignes de commandes par ci par la et on boot sur la clée USB qui lance l'installation de l'OS.

Je pourrais detailler si besoin.


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2012)

Levx a dit:


> Quelques lignes de commandes par ci par la et on boot sur la clée USB qui lance l'installation de l'OS.
> 
> Je pourrais detailler si besoin.



Oui, c'est ça qu'il faudrait détailler.


----------



## Levx (4 Janvier 2012)

Je vais essayer de detailler la methode la plus simple.

Pour commencer on passe en mode OpenFirmware

Premiere ligne de commande a faire

dev / ls

qui donne l'arborescence ou la structure de votre Mac de type

  ...
  ff935b88: /pci@f4000000
  ff972e78:   /usb@1b
  ff9a4fa8:      /mouse@1
  ff97ab00:   /usb@1b,1
  ff9a4f80:      /disk
  ...

La partie recherchée c'est un "Disk" lié a un USB lui même lié a un pci

Il faudra noté ici que le chemin pour votre clée USB ou Disque externe est /pci@f4000000/usb@1b,1/ donc l'USB 1b,1
Gardé cette ligne en memoire ou ecrivez la quelquepart

On va maintenant recherché l'Alias lié a ce chemin

Pour ca tappez ds l'OpenFirmware :

Devalias

Vous allez maintenant voir la liste des alias sous forme :
(recherchez votre usb@1b,1 dans la liste des Alias) 

  ...
  usb0                  /pci@f4000000/usb@1b,1
  ...

L'Alias de votre USB est donc usb0

Maintenant tappez :

Printenv boot-device

Puis :

boot usb0/disk:,\\:tbxi

Voila, l'installation se lance.

(Si votre disque dur externe ou votre clée est partitionnée la commande de fin peut changer, elle doit faire appel a la partition spécifique de votre support, elle serais du type boot usb0/disk:3,\\:tbxi si votre restauration d'OSX se trouvais sur la partition numero 3 de votre disque)


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2012)

chez moi la ligne de commande est légèrement différente :
si ma clé est sur l'usb0 c'est 





> boot usb0,\\:tbxi


mais sur l'usb0 ou l'usb1 (je n'ai que 2 ports usb sur mon iBook) j'arrive toujours sur le fond gris et le sens interdit


----------



## Levx (4 Janvier 2012)

Comme preciser dans mon premier post, je suis un vrai novice en matiere de Mac avec de bonnes bases en PC

Mais selon moi c'est du a une version de MacOSX pas compatible avec ton Mac


-Version Intel que tu essai de mettre sur une version PPC ou inversement
ou
-Version de MacOS trop ancienne pour ton Mac (J'ai eu ce Panneau d'interdiction gris en essayant de boot sur un OSX 10.3 alors que le PPC etait manufacturé avec 10.4)


En tout cas si tu as ce panneau d'interdiction c'est que tu as reussi a faire booter ta clé USB ou Disque dur externe.


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2012)

Levx a dit:


> Comme preciser dans mon premier post, je suis un vrai novice en matiere de Mac avec de bonnes bases en PC
> 
> Mais selon moi c'est du a une version de MacOSX pas compatible avec ton Mac
> 
> ...



Es-tu sûr d'avoir une version de 10.5 pour PPC ?


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2012)

Ben, c'est juste par curiosité que j'essaie.
Mon iBook a un graveur de dvd fonctionnel que j'ai utilisé pour installer Léo. (Il est en dual-boot 10.4 et 10.5)

Ouah, je viens de me rendre compte que j'essaie d'installer Tiger, n'ayant qu'une clé 4Go je ne peux restaurer Leo !!! 

Je suis trop con ! :rose:

Donc effectivement j'arrive à lancer le boot sur la clé usb, après j'ai l'écran gris et le sens interdit, mais c'est vraisemblablement lié à Tiger !

Mea culpa !!!


----------



## cjmania (5 Janvier 2012)

Levx a dit:


> Je vais essayer de detailler la methode la plus simple.
> 
> Pour commencer on passe en mode OpenFirmware
> 
> ...



Avec boot usb0/disk:,\\:tbxi

je boot sur la clé car je tombe sur la pomme mais très vite j'obtiens le panneau interdiction.

Donc je rentre j'essaie avec 3 c'est la partition de ma clé 8Go
boot usb0/disk:3,\\:tbxi 
et Là :

load-size=0 adler32=1
LOAD-SIZE is too small

je suis pas loin de réussir je pense mais là ????

---------- Post added at 14h18 ---------- Previous post was at 13h55 ----------

Bon cette fois l'installation est partie, il faut de la patience car cela met du temps entre le boot et l'ouverture de l'écran de début d'installation; je vous tiens au courant, si cela aboutit.
Je vous donnerai tous les détailles.


----------



## cjmania (10 Janvier 2012)

bonjour à tous,
Bon l'installation c'est bien terminée, et le G4 Tournesol fonction très bien !
Pour résumer:
j"ai fait une image dmg du dvd 10.5 pour PPC car mon lecteur était capricieux, il ne me terminait aucnes installations.

J'ai ensuite converti le- Mac os x install DVD.Dmg- avec l'utilitaire de disques en fichier - maitre cd dvd - - sabs chiffrement- .
Une fois cette conversion faite, il faut restaurer la clé USB  (partition Apple) avec le
 fichier -Mac os x install DVD.cdr- cela à prit plusieurs heures sur le Mac Intel.
Dés lors ma clé restaurée je suis allé dans -les informations system- comment ma clé était identifiée. -USB1s3- j'ai supposais que 3 correspondait à la partition !

Eh bien ensuite j"ai suivi à la lettre les instruction de Levx que je remercie particulierement ainsi que tous les précédents intervenants. 

Maintenant, je vais refaire l'installation propre en supprimant la partition Panther !

Voila en ce qui me concerne l'affaire est résolue !!!

Merci encore de votre aide
Steff


----------



## Levx (11 Janvier 2012)

Si ca a pu t'aider, tant mieux


----------



## harlock59 (19 Février 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ben nan&#8230;
> 
> Il suffit du dvd et d'utilitaire de disque.
> Je l'ai fait pour tester la manip. Source le dvd et cible la clé (sur mon Mini en 10.6)




je me trompe ou tu n'as pas compris: l'utilitaire de disque te crées une image et la place sur ta clé. sauf que c'est pas au format iso mais c'est comme si elle copiait les fichiers du dvd directement dans la clé mais au final cela revient au meme, car il y a bien normalement les fichiers ou secteurs de boot donc c'est pareil que si ca passait par une image iso.

perso j'ai laissé tomber et j'ai opté pour la solution racheter un dvd de léopard d'occaze sur ebay. j'en ai eu pour 42,50 par paiement paypal et je l'ai reçu assez vite. j'ai eu très peur juste avant de l'essayer car la face arrière du dvd était bleu violet donc un dvd gravé mais l'imac g4 tournesol me l'a pris sans problème, chose que je n'avais pas réussi à faire en gravant moi-même depuis le pc. sans doute un problème au niveau du format d'image ou de système de fichier, car je pense que seul la partition boot camp n'a finalement été gravée et pas la partition bootable mac qui contenait leopard...

pour ceux qui recherchent un dvd de leopard comme le mien je peux vous filer l'adresse mail du vendeur par mail à l'adresse bruno.doutriaux@gmail.com


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2012)

Acheter un DVD gravé 50 euros c'est un peu l'arnaque !
D'autant que ton vendeur est dans la plus complète illégalité.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Février 2012)

Ainsi que l'acheteur... Vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2012)

En même temps, c'est une illégalité dont on se ferait volontiers le soutien. 

Les grandes marques de matos, de Nikon à Seiko en passant par Ferrari et Citroën, se mettent en général en 4 pour aider les fans de leurs marques collectionneurs de modèles anciens à les maintenir en état de marche.

Mais chez Apple, nada depuis le système 7.5 = http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html

Ça leur ferait quoi, à l'heure de Mountain Lion, de mettre à dispo gratuitement l'ensemble des softs Apple pour ppc = Mac OS 8,9, et 10 jusqu'à Léopard... ?


----------



## cjmania (21 Février 2012)

Désolé de vous dire que vous êtes HORS SUJET 
Merci d'ouvrir un autre post si vous souhaitez débattre de ce qui est légale ou non.
A bon modérateur
 Salut


----------

